# Help with Mexican themed party



## lostinthekitchen (May 11, 2006)

we're having a party on Sunday...I kinda wanted a mexican theme, but the thing is, i dont know much about cooking mexican food... We've always liked enchiladas, fajitas and good ol tacos...can anyone please HELP me......What's the best way to cook all three?????
THANKS!!!!


----------



## texasgirl (May 11, 2006)

Taco buffet for one. Have all the ingredients separate for everyones different tastes. You'll let lots of ideas for this. Lots of Mexican food lovers here. Just sit tight and by the end of the day, you'll have loads of good ideas.


----------



## vyapti (May 11, 2006)

Tacos are always a hit at my house.  You could make enchiladas ahead of time.  Arroz Con Pollo (chicken & rice) is another favorite of mine.  If you can cook the day before, I would definitely make a homemade salsa and shredded beef or chicken for whatever you make.  

If you need recipes, just ask.  You'll get lots of responses.

Good luck.  I love mexican food.


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 11, 2006)

Yeah, I am with TG, buffet should be the way to go.  Prepare loads of tortillas, then taco meat, grilled chicken strips, blackbeans, chopped tomatoes and lettuce, cheese, then a few different kind of salsas, guacamole, sour cream and pico de gallo, then everyone can assemble their own taco/fajita/burrito to their own liking!!  sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## Constance (May 11, 2006)

Don't forget the guacamole! That's my favorite Mexican food. 

Here's a good cheese ball that will also be a tasty treat for your guests:


Fiesta Cheese Ball

1 1/2 cups chopped pecans
1 (1 ounce) envelope taco seasoning, divided
16 ounces cream cheese, softened
1 tablespoon green Tabasco sauce (I use Louisiana Hot Sauce)
1 tablespoon seeded and diced jalapeno pepper
1 tablespoon diced red onion
1 cup seeded and diced red bell pepper
8 ounces shredded Colby-jack cheese
4 ounces Velveeta cheese

Preheat over to 300 degrees F.

Place pecans on a small baking sheet and toast in oven for 15 to 20
minutes. Remove from oven and toss with 2 tablespoons taco seasoning;
set aside.

In a large bowl of an electric mixer, beat cream cheese, remaining taco
seasoning and Tabasco sauce until smooth, about 2 minutes. Add jalapeno,
onion, bell pepper, Velveeta and Colby-Jack cheese. Stir to combine. Using a
rubber spatula, shape cheese into a large ball. (I make 2 small ones or a log). 

Place a large sheet of plastic wrap on counter top, sprinkle reserved
seasoned nuts over plastic. Roll cheese ball in nuts, coating entire
outside of ball.

Bring sides of plastic wrap up around ball to seal. Wrap in additional
layer of plastic wrap to seal. Place cheese ball on a plate and
refrigerate several hours until firm.


----------



## Ripliancum (May 11, 2006)

Here are two ideas for a good Mexican drink. One is Horchata, which is a little more difficult to make. It’s made with rice, sugar and cinnamon, water and milk. The other is jamaica, which is really easy to make if you can get it.  It’s just a dried flower, that you boil, strain, and then add sugar. It’s really easy and really good. It's almost like kool aid.  Sometimes regular grocery stores will carry the flower, or any Latin American store will have it.  Good luck.


----------



## CharlieD (May 11, 2006)

if you search for my posts you'll find the whole huge thread on Mexican food party I did couple of month ago.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 11, 2006)

You can easily do a Mexican beef or chicken "filling" in a crockpot & set crisp taco shells & soft tortillas, along with various toppings, for folks to "make their own".

Also guacamole & chips, obviously.  And chicken & Mexican or Spanish rice or a big Paella if you're into seafood.

A big tossed green salad, sangria, & margaritas should complement everything.


----------



## katluvscake (May 11, 2006)

I just started making mexican food and I have come to love pico de gallo.  You could make a mexican salad.  Take a large flour tortilla, place cheese on the bottom, then rice and beans, then a mexican style meat (shredded chicken works really well) then romain lettuce, pico de gallo and guac.
A lime vinaigrette to top it all off.  It is a fun way to please everyone and have them build their own salad.


----------



## ironchef (May 11, 2006)

Instead of going strictly Mexican, why not do a Latin theme instead? That way, you can incorporate Spanish, Cuban, Ecuadoran, etc. and not limit yourself.


----------



## Yakuta (May 11, 2006)

I had done a Mexican theme baby shower last summer for my sister in law.  We had about 60 people and everyone had a great time.  Here is what was on the menu and yes we made it all at home. 

Beef Enchilada Casserole - It was enchiladas but not rolled just layered tortilla, chilli (I had cooked my beef in a rich chili like sauce) cheese and continue.  

Chicken Fajitas - Chicken was grilled, sliced and stirred with grilled peppers and red onions and placed in a tray.  I kept it warm in warming tray.  Also kept tortillas warm in my warming drawer

Corn Bread 

Spanish Rice - Vegetarian

For Appetizers I made a fruit salsa (peaches, mangos and pineapples with all the other goodies like chillies, cilantro, garlic etc.)

My sister in law made a really nice cream cheese dip mixed with some salsa 

I made some patties made with mashed potatoes, lots of corn and bellpeppers and shredded chicken.  I coated them in cornflour and dipped it in egg and fried them.  They were mini sized and I made them ahead of time (approx 150 of them) and froze them.  I reheated them in the oven and they were perfect

Made a punch with mango tang, slice orange and pineapple juice.  It was all a big hit.

The fajita was served with guacamole, shredded cheese, lettuce and sour cream on the side.  People added whatever they wanted.


----------



## lostinthekitchen (May 12, 2006)

wow! these are all great! i really want to try them all...thanks, u guys.... 

Charlie D, im going to look for your previous post too...


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 12, 2006)

Wow!  I'm psyched for you.  I'm cutting and pasting because I plan to have themed parties this summer and I'll def. be doing one of these.  Let us know what you decide and how it turns out.


----------



## lostinthekitchen (May 12, 2006)

will sure do...  its stll a bit early here...but im itchin' to go shopping now and try these recipes...


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 12, 2006)

And if you remember try taking some pics to show us too.  We love seeing peoples hard work.


----------



## Quizzie (May 12, 2006)

SHRIMP AND AVACADO PICCO DE GALLO

1 cup shrimp boiled and seasoned in shrimp boil (Chopped)
1 large avacado
1 large tomato
1 medium onion
cilantro
lemon
2 jalepenos diced (keep seeds)

Chop all your ingrediants. Mix in a bowl add salt and ground pepper to taste.
Place in the fridge for about 2-3 hours before you serve. Garnish with finely chopped parsley.  Crackers, on the Border tortilla chips, or on your tacos, tostadas, etc.  Enjoy your dinner.


----------



## lostinthekitchen (May 12, 2006)

mmmm...sounds good, quizzie...THANKS


----------



## lostinthekitchen (May 12, 2006)

what about chimichangas? anyone know how to cook this one?

thanks


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 12, 2006)

lostinthekitchen said:
			
		

> what about chimichangas? anyone know how to cook this one?


 
Basically - a chimi is just a deep-fried burrito. I've had them prepared about as many different ways as places I've eaten them! Beef, pork, chicken (ground, diced, pulled, shaved) - variations in sauces, amount or type of beans, onions and garlic, cheeses. You might check out some of the recipes here for an idea.

Quizzie's "SHRIMP AND AVACADO PICCO DE GALLO" gives me an idea of something to try ... a mixture of shrimp, crab, red snapper, onion, garlic, cheese sauce and avacado filling topped with a cheese and sourcream sauce. I'll have to think about it ...


----------



## Quizzie (May 13, 2006)

"Another thing that I forgot to tell you all." If you are having Seafood instead of Mexican food. Take any of your favorite Cocktail sauce and mix this recipe with it. omiting the tomato's. Chop all your veggies real fine. Add a couple of dabs of Tabasco sauce to taste. You can also add Horse radish. Play with it. It is a good recipe. I like it as a Shrimp cocktail and the Jumbo shrimp on the outside of the glass dish. Or on a tortilla chip.


----------

